# INTRUDER AT THE Camarillo Pacific



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Today,


As I was walking to my new car to give it a scrub down, I noticed something was wrong with the track. Like really wrong. There was old ballast all over the tracks, Track taken up about half an inch, rail crossing uprooted... I soon discovered a pattern as I followed the track down to the far corner of my track and noticed that a MOLE has been uprooting my track! At this time the Camarillo Pacific Railroad K9 unit was standing by after being dispatched to the scene. I sat by the uprooted track and waited. Then noticed the track being uprooted again. The K9 unit "Rudy" Responded to the call and tracked down the Mole with confidence of detaining or killing the trespasser. Moments later I heard a high pitched squeak. Then Silence. Rudy had to react in order to protect the well being of the railroad. Unfortunately the Mole did not make it.


WARNING PHOTO MIGHT BE DISTURBING TO SOME.

And yes the K9 Unit is a 12 year old Miniature Dachshund. 


Photo 1 is of Rudy with his Kill










Photo 2 Can barely make out just a small portion of the uprooted track. 










GOOD BOY RUDY!

I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Good dog! Rich


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just following the old instincts, thats exactly what Weinerdogs were bred to do, believe it or not. Bet that doggie is feeling mighty proud right now.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

the only good mole is a dead mole.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

he was so proud of himself he ran around with a victory lap.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Our "Angel" (Of destruction) would absolutely not tolerate a mole in her yard. I'm not sure who did more damage.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rudy? That looks like Ruby,girl I use to date during my drinking days.. 

I never thought I would see her again 

Now you know why I gave up drinking


----------

